# LIFE JACKET DONATION PROGRAM



## JFH68 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello all, 
The Glenwood Springs Professional Firefighters Local 4341 are teaming up with local commercial rafting companies and others to create a pool of good used whitewater approved life jackets that are free to the public. So far we have obtained about 200 PFDs that will be relabeled and distributed through events and word of mouth. With the distribution comes an educational component that involves proper fit, river safety, and decision making. If you see anyone getting on the water without one please educate them about our program. To find out how you can obtain one, find out more about the program, or to help out please contact us at 970-274-9676 or by email at [email protected]. 
Please spread the word and many thanks, 
Jesse


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

awesome! ill for sure spread the word! Thanks for doing this!!!


----------

